# 2 can pyrolysis startup



## goldenchild (Mar 22, 2014)

So I'm starting to get into the fun world of IC processing and want to know how you guys are starting the pyrolysis. More specifically while using the 2 can method like seen in the videos below. I understand the science behind pyrolysis but I also know that its not that easy for ICs to catch fire. Are you guys putting in a small layer on the bottom of the inner can and then adding small amounts as you go or filling the entire can and then letting it burn? Are you using wood and or lighter fluid to start the burn? The second video below has the guy filling the entire inner can. It seems that some type of introduced air current like in the second video would almost be necessary with ICs. Again, I know lighting up IC's isn't as easy as burning say wood pellets.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTPTenSPqs4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWFF4AF0oXQ


----------



## Geo (Mar 22, 2014)

goldenchild said:


> So I'm starting to get into the fun world of IC processing and want to know how you guys are starting the pyrolysis. More specifically while using the 2 can method like seen in the videos below. I understand the science behind pyrolysis but I also know that its not that easy for ICs to catch fire. Are you guys putting in a small layer on the bottom of the inner can and then adding small amounts as you go or filling the entire can and then letting it burn? Are you using wood and or lighter fluid to start the burn? The second video below has the guy filling the entire inner can. It seems that some type of introduced air current like in the second video would almost be necessary with ICs. Again, I know lighting up IC's isn't as easy as burning say wood pellets.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTPTenSPqs4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWFF4AF0oXQ



Mario, I don't recommend pyrolysis on IC chips. The reason is it leaves all of the carbon behind as charcoal. It creates black mud when milled and the volume of material stays very close to your starting volume. It's better to incinerate where the carbon is converted by heat and oxygen to carbon dioxide. This reduces the volume to a fraction of the starting volume and leaves a fine white ash resembling talcum powder. I would hate to see you just starting out and creating a major headache for yourself right off the bat.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 22, 2014)

The advantage of pyrolysis on circuit boards is its ability to efficiently burn the smoke from all of the volatiles. The carbon can be burned off by incineration but there is no smoke to deal with. 

I know one guy who uses pyrolysis followed by incineration in a Smartash portable incinerator which he rolls out the garage door and burns in the lot. No smoke!

I've used large incinerators with equally large afterburners to burn PC boards and they have to be fed so slow to prevent a plume smoking after the afterburner. 

In my book pyrolysis is the way to go. If the volume of the ash is an issue it can be burnt completely in much less sophisticated equipment without breaking the bank.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 22, 2014)

I've made something similar to the video and used it for burning jewelers sweeps with excellent results.

We used pellets because the guy had no gas in his place but we did hook up a gas line for a small bottle to both start it off and finish it. 

View attachment pyrolysis container.pdf


View attachment pyrolysis top view.pdf


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 22, 2014)

So it would seem that I would have to try both pyrolysis _and_ incineration to see what suits me best. I actually have already incinerated 100 grams of square flatpacks using a torch and open cast iron ware. It stunk and boy did that small amount create a load of smoke. One thing that I had in mind before looking at pyrolysis was an ordinary charcoal grill like below. If I took say a cast iron pan buried it in coals and put the lid on the grill would that be enough to incinerate? I mean would it be hot enough to turn the chips into ash?


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 22, 2014)

I did IC's and flat packs today. I use a medium stainless shallow pan on my crawfish propane burner (similar to a turkey fryer setup). Put the pan on that with the IC's and let them smoke. Then I place a cookie sheet ontop to get them real hot. Unfortunate some of those big thick IC's just don't break up well. I have spent all day sorting, panning, nitric leach, incinerate again with a smaller soup pan on the same burner. Pan a lot of ash again and now I'm doing the HCl/Cl on all that. Got some nice looking gold on the bottom of the Pyrex. 600 grams of mostly RAM and about 50 black top BGA chips. 

I really think I'm going to build myself a sluice. This ash panning took me hours and I'm sure I lost some. 

The magnetic legs were soaked in HCL to remove tin then I started a new AP with those in a coffee beaker.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm planning on pyrolizing everything in turn and then incinerate to reduce the smoke and smell.

So far, I pyrolized a few keyboards and have it in a container till spring when I get a nice warm day so I can incinerate and see what the results are. I read a couple of posts so desided to give it a go and see how it processes out.

I also had 1gal bucket of phone and network cable ends I soaked in HCL +bleach. Got alot but pyrolized them as well and will mill up and see what becomes of the mess.

I found an esspresso machine had a stainless steel tank inside, about quart size, that sealed up nice with an outlet pipe and it works great in my outdoor fireplace, Chimnea as it's called.

In the pic, the can is seen in the lower middle of the flames and as you can see, adding a bit of wood in the stack creates a large flame out the top. I had it over 5' from the stack with some rolled up cardboard.
I'd say that's about good enough for burning anything comming out of the can. No smoke or smell.

B.S.


----------

